# nie moge wejsc na SU

## bisz

dodalem usera do grupy wheel ale nie moge nadal wejsc na SU, jak to zweryfikowac ?

stalo sie to w sumie dosc nagle, i juz nie mam pomyslow, kazdy user jakiego dodam nie moze wejsc na su.

----------

## arek.k

Napisałeś, że tworzysz użytkownika i su nie działa tak jak powinno. Jak jest dla wcześniej utworzonych użytkowników (z gupy wheel)? Jak się zalogujesz jako root, to też nie działa polecenie su?

Pokaż wynik 

```
# cat /etc/group
```

Coś pojawia się jak próbujsz użyć su z tego nowo utworzonego użytkownika z którego su nie działa (coś wyrzuca na konsolę)? 

Jak tworzysz użytkownika (dołączając go do wheel), to pojawia się jakiś komunikat?

No, to tyle na początek.

----------

## bisz

z roota su moge dac, z usera :

```

bisz@localhost ~$ su

haslo: ******

Wybacz.

bisz@localhost ~$

```

```

localhost ~ # cat /etc/group

root::0:root

bin::1:root,bin,daemon

daemon::2:root,bin,daemon

sys::3:root,bin,adm

adm::4:root,adm,daemon

tty::5:

disk::6:root,adm

lp::7:lp

mem::8:

kmem::9:

wheel:x:10:root,bisz

floppy::11:root

mail::12:mail

news::13:news

uucp::14:uucp

man::15:man

console::17:

audio::18:marekd-m,marekd1,bisz

cdrom::19:

dialout::20:root

tape::26:root

video::27:root

cdrw::80:

usb::85:

users::100:games,marekd1,bisz

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage::250:portage,marekd-m,marekd1

utmp:x:406:

nogroup::65533:

nobody::65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

crontab:x:407:

locate:x:245:

messagebus:x:1001:

gdm:x:1002:

marekd-m:x:1004:

marekd1:x:1005:

bisz:x:1000:

localhost ~ #

```

gdzie bisz jest konkretnym userem o ktorego mi chodzi

jak tworze usera nie ma komunikatow zadnych.

----------

## milu

```
wheel::10:root,milu
```

SOA#1

a jeśli za mało to spójrz w logi - powinna być jakaś wskazówka. Może w /etc/pam.d będziesz musiał coś przeszperać.

----------

## bisz

co znaczy SOA1 ?

----------

## milu

 *bisz wrote:*   

> co znaczy SOA1 ?

 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOA

----------

## arek.k

Przy okazji ja zapytam (chociaż wstyd niewiedzieć), gdzie szukać logów z su?

Niby coś jest w /var/log/everything/ i /var/log/pwdfail/, ale są tam tylko takie ogólne informacje. To kwestia ustawień, czy su wogóle nie wyrzuca jakichś bardziej szczegółowych informacji, oprócz tego, że przełączenie (su) nie powiodło się?

@bisz sprawdź, czy przypadkiem nie masz odkomentowanej lini 

```
auth       required     pam_listfile.so item=ruser sense=allow onerr=fail file=/etc/security/suauth.allow
```

 w /etc/pam.d/su, przy jednoczesnym braku odpowiedniego pliku /etc/security/suauth.allow (lub czegoś w tym stylu).

Możesz jescze dać cały 

```
# cat /etc/pam.d/su
```

 chociaż @milu ma rację, najlepszy byłby log (jeśli wiesz gdzie szukać i coś w nim jest ciekawego  :Wink: ).

----------

## bisz

nie mam tego pliku /etc/pam.d/su  :Smile: 

----------

## arek.k

No to niestety ja nic nie wymyślę. Korzystam z pam - shadow skompilowany z USE="pam" (ty jak sądzę nie korzystasz z pam).

Jedyne co mi przyshodzi do głowy (jeśli ci się chce) to przekompiluj jeszcze raz sys-apps/shadow, bo może coś namotałeś w "konfiguracji su". Ponowna rekompilacja może coś naprawi, chociaż pewności nie mam.

Chyba, że ktoś ma inne pomysły.

----------

## pancurski

Pomysłu nie mam, moge tylko powiedzieć że u mnie shadow jest kompilowany bez flagi pam i żadnych problemów nie mam.

Może po aktualizacji systemu zapomniałeś o revdep-rebuild ewentualnie coś nachrzaniłeś w wyniku etc-update.

----------

## largo3

Swojego czasu nie mogłem używać su ponieważ miałem namieszane w /etc/fstab z główną partycją (miałem dodane users, bo fstab był z innego systemu gdzie ta partycja miała inny punkt montowania).

----------

## arek.k

@pancurski no jasne, że nie twierdzę, że to wina pam. Mówię tylko, że nie wiem gdzie konfiguruje się su , gdy nie korzysta się z pam.

----------

## diabel

Witam. Zapukaj do mnie na e-mail to wyśle ci spakowany caly pam, zrobisz kopie przetestujesz moje , moze zadziala <diabelx [at] gmail [dot] com>. Pozdrawiam

Edit by Poe

profilaktycznie zmieniłem sposób zapisu maila. Wiem, ze gmail ma dobry filtr antyspamowy, ale mimo wszystko  :Smile:  

----------

## lsdudi

oho 

ktos tu bardzo spam chyba lubi  :Smile: 

----------

## mpapis

a sprawdzałeś https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-11126.html pewnie będzie po angielsku, ale piszą że SU najczęstszy problem na forum i podsuwają kilka rozwiązań.

----------

## Eeeyeore

w ostatnich 12 miesiacach bodaj 2x nadziewalem sie na takiz problem, a rozwiazaniem zawsze bylo:

#emerge shadow pam 

#etc-update

I jak nie masz jakiejs specyficznej konfiguracji pam-a to odpowiedz -5

I po problemie

----------

